# New motivation!



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Hubby and I had to do a health screening last Monday where he works. They did blood pressure, cholesterol (we don't know yet...they'll send us the results), weight, BMI, and body fat readings. We were both in the normal ranges for everything (I imagine my cholesterol is high because it just naturally is), but on the high side of normal for some things.

Soooo, hubby asked if I wanted to do a health challenge with him until the end of the year. Of course, if he's going to make it a competition I'm in (we're both very competitive). He wants to sit down and write out goals and all that crud, but I just want to exercise like crazy and beat him! It sure makes it a lot easier when pounds off isn't the main focus.

I guess we'll have to try to find some way to get those same tests taken at the end of the year, but we'll worry about that later!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Cool! Always is better with competition in my opinion.


----------

